# Tie Rod



## goatcrazy88 (Dec 12, 2008)

Whats up everybody

just wanted to see if any body has had to replace a tie rod. My rear drivers side rod is angled up and causes my tire to wear big time had to put the spare on and need a new tire but also need to replace the rod and cant really find where to get one or what they cost.Any help is appreciated.


----------



## goatcrazy88 (Dec 12, 2008)

bump


----------



## Sticks_n_Stones (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f39/definitive-definition-gto-suspension-concerns-19058/

Use that link, he explains it all. I'm getting ready to do some replacing myself - excess inner tire wear killed my last front tires.


----------

